# Betta Not Eating



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey! I got a male betta about 10 days ago. I got little round betta "pellets" for feeding it. Its what they recomended to me at the pet store. I tried to feed him and he doesn't eat. The food just sinks to the bottom. The food bottle says feed several times a day and the tub he came in says feed a few times a week. Either way he hasn't eaten in over a week. Am I doing something wrong? Do I have a diseased Betta. It comes with a 15 day "warranty". First I don't want him to die at all especially from starvation. Second, I don't want him to die a few days after my "warranty" and I have to buy another Betta. Any suggestions? Anyone know whats wrong?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Is the water warm enough?What are your water rates?
My betta loved bloodworms, have you tried those?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its not uncommon for a betta to not eat when you get him. It is a little unusual for him not to eat for that length of time. Try a different food, keep his water clean, and keep a constant temp of 78 or higher (80 preferred).


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I just tried my flake food and he ate it. Apparently some like flakes and some like the pellets. Now I have a thing of pellets that I don't know what to do w/. lol


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Keep trying them every so often. He'll get the idea.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I tried my tropical flakes that I use for my tetras and he's eating it. I might try the pellets agian eventually so they don't go to waste, but we'll see.


----------

